# CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF.)



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

These pics were taken end of Dec. Sorry.

Charlotte is the next to kid. She is getting big!! Her dam throws triples and the sire to this breeding is a triplet, so who knows. Her udder is huge already!










Chelsea is due a week later. She is getting big but her udder is just starting.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

happy kidding!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

They are both beautiful  Good luck! I hope you get some gorgeous doelings this time :thumb: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

:hi5: Thanks, me too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Nice Does...happy kidding... :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

These were taken today. They are both first fresheners but will be two this summer. So they are big girls. How many babies do you think each will have???

Charlotte is getting a huge udder. She will burst by the time she kids...lol.....





































Chelsea is just starting to make an udder. Finally.....although you can't see for the hair.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Exciting!! Happy kidding!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

:hi5: Thanks, I am pretty excited about it. I have waited a long time for these two girls to kid. I would have bred them sooner but didn't own a buck at the time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Coming along nicely.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Day 140 for Charlotte. Her ligs are barely there and she has really dropped. Not much longer now.......


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Can't wait to see what you get! :thumb:
Good luck!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Charlotte looks like a doe a used to have, very cute . One of my girls, Gold, is due on the 4th as well! Good luck with your kidding!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Good luck! :kidred: :leap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Thanks guys, I am putting Charlotte in the kidding pen at night. She lies down a lot now and enjoys the privacy and having the hay manger to herself. I have to go away for the day tomorrow so hopefully she will not be early. But Hubby is here just in case.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Charlotte is due the same day as my Molly. I think she will most likely go early though.
Your girl reminds me a lot of Macy (my alpine doe)...only my macy is even bigger.
I also love Chelsea's color.

Happy kidding!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Day 145 for Charlotte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Checked Charlotte this morning and I can't feel her ligs so put her in the kidding pen to see what is happening. Her udder feels a bit more full too.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CHARLOTTE DUE FEB. 26 and CHELSEA DUE MAR. 4 (BOTH FF*

Chelsea's turn. She is on day 147. I couldn't feel her ligs this morning and her sides have dropped. Her udder feels fuller.


----------

